# WM Eyes Movie Downloads



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On Tuesday, CNet reported that Wal-Mart is getting into the movie download
business with a product that bundles a digital copy of a film with the purchase
of a DVD hard copy.

The program begins with DVD sales of the Warner Bros. film Superman Returns.
Starting today, when customers purchase the movie from Wal-Mart, they can
choose from one of three options for a digital copy, the online news source reported.

Offerings include: $1.97 for a download formatted for portable devices, $2.97 for
one that's compatible with computers, and $3.97 for one that works on both
portable devices and PCs, CNet said.

Wal-Mart said it would like to expand the service to more DVD-digital download
packages, as well as to standalone downloads of movies and TV shows in the
coming months.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

